# my guilty secret about classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a hard time getting into teutonic godz like Beethoven bach Mozart , maybe because i heard there radio friendly symphonies not there bold move.

I have something about fast past music, i dont like music that is too fast and too happy, i dont know why, i love my music slow grinding or medium pace and grim...

But i wont says something foolish like i hate these compositor i just dont know there finest boldest moment and on radio we here always the same material by them so...

I dont have a problem whit Wagner or brahms, i like Mozart requiem but lets says my knowledge is limited in that era .

What do you think about all this, am i a fraud for not appreciating Beethoven fast pace music and there fore i most hate classical music, my dad said if you dontlike Beethoven you hate music is he fair or wrong.

But i like medieval classic and avant garde more i dont denied it...


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah you're good.

I have the same thing with middle period Beethoven. His 5th symphony for example is a monumentally impressive work that I'm in awe of, but I don't think I've listened to it in years and years.

Have you listened to a lot of late Beethoven? You might like it more.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

You would only be a fraud for pretending to like music that doesn't suit your tastes. Listen and enjoy what you like. I do make a conscious effort to expand my musical tastes and listen to works that I'm unfamiliar with or have yet to fully understand. Many times what I immediately enjoy does not stand up to repeated listening while those works that were more difficult to penetrate at first are among my favorites.

So be patient with yourself. Be open to new works but don't judge yourself if your ear does not take kindly to a 'monumental' piece.

And I second Isorhythm's suggestion about late Beethoven. Give the late piano sonatas or string quartets a try.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a little puzzled by the idea of Beethoven being fast and happy. A lot of his music is, of course, and maybe that's what you hear on the radio, but then what about the funeral movement from the 3rd symphony, or the Allegretto from the 7th? Those are very grim.

It's no matter though. Brahms and Wagner and Bruckner and Mahler -- there's plenty to appreciate without Beethoven, so don't try to force yourself to like it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Sounds like you're about ready for an Allan Pettersson symphonies marathon listening session.

Check out cpo's box set:









Talk about music that is "slow grinding ... and grim" ....


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

The secret is listening to what YOU enjoy. The variety is enormous. Huge. Take advantage of it!


----------



## Baregrass (Feb 16, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> What do you think about all this, am i a fraud for not appreciating Beethoven fast pace music and there fore i most hate classical music, my dad said if you dontlike Beethoven you hate music is he fair or wrong.
> 
> But i like medieval classic and avant garde more i dont denied it...


I think we all like what we like. I don't really care for piano music unless it is ragtime or boogie woogie yet some of the greatest and most popular works are written for piano. I am partial to baroque music, especially Vivaldi, but I also like all of Beethoven's orchestral works as well as Mendelssohn and Mozart. My two favorite pieces of classical music are Barber's and Albinoni's adagios. I think there is so much out there in the classical music world that there is something for just about everyone. So, listen to what you want. It's all about enjoyment.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree with most of above, listen to what you enjoy. Im only listening for a year (more or less) and ive sampled loads of different stuff from Choral and Symphonic all the way to Reich and Gavin Bryars.

One approach is to browse YouTube, you may pick up some new stuff there. 

A personal suggestion, listen to the Trout Quintet by Schubert, not too fast or happy.

Best of luck


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> I have a hard time getting into teutonic godz like Beethoven bach Mozart , maybe because i heard there radio friendly symphonies not there bold move.
> 
> I have something about fast past music, i dont like music that is too fast and too happy, i dont know why, i love my music slow grinding or medium pace and grim...
> 
> ...


Is you from French?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I am a jerk to a lot of conductors and sometimes I haven't listened to them. Reluctant to test new works. Mental block that a work might get stale after six or eight listens. Downloading and playlist creating addiction. Give more importance to interpretations than the works [if ever].

And the list goes on and on and on.... [can _you _get the pop reference?]


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> i dont like music that is too fast and too happy, i dont know why, i love my music slow grinding or medium pace and grim...


Try Furtwängler's or Klemperer's Beethoven.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

jtbell said:


> Try Furtwängler's or Klemperer's Beethoven.


Klemperer or Celibidache*

Herr Furtwangler was a terrifying power of nature and Gods.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Klemperer or Celibidache*
> 
> Herr Furtwangler was a terrifying power of nature and Gods.


OMG don't tell me that I read this. You make Furtwangler out to be a goose stepper. Oh wait a minute. He was LOL.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> But i wont says something foolish like i hate these compositor i just dont know there finest boldest moment and on radio we here always the same material by them so...
> :


Of Beethoven´s symphonies they play mostly the third sixth and seventh symphonies. They are good so I see nothing wrong with them being played but it was nice when they played his eighth symphony a few days ago.

They play also lots of other music by Beethoven but I usually can´t remember the titles or opus nymbers.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> OMG don't tell me that I read this. You make Furtwangler out to be a goose stepper. Oh wait a minute. He was LOL.


Brother, you have not explored Herr Furtwangler's catalogue. If you like him, you embrace him and his soul and his music and all is well.

{Yes, not every single one of Herr Furtwangler's record was a masterpiece. But his quality on average is astounding~}


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I never, ever understand when people advise others to listen to what they like. No, I'll advise you and everyone else to do the exact opposite: listen to what you DON'T like.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I never, ever understand when people advise others to listen to what they like. No, I'll advise you and everyone else to do the exact opposite: listen to what you DON'T like.


That is too easy to do. I need only go shopping, eat at a restaurant, make a phone call and be put on hold, get stuck in traffic, or have my apartment windows open in summer, and I will be forced to listen to something I don't like.

About the desire to avoid what I don't like, I feel no guilt whatsoever.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> That is too easy to do. I need only go shopping, eat at a restaurant, make a phone call and be put on hold, get stuck in traffic, or have my apartment windows open in summer, and I will be forced to listen to something I don't like.
> 
> About the desire to avoid what I don't like, I feel no guilt whatsoever.


I purposefully withheld clarifications but I'll write some now, since I like you so much Woodduck! There's two kinds of things that one doesn't like. First, just annoying things that will never teach you anything. Second, strange and difficult things that will open up new worlds and perspectives for you when you familiarize yourself with them (even if, in the end, you _still_ don't like them). Of these, I meant the latter case, certainly. You can usually tell the difference with a very short exposure.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I purposefully withheld clarifications but I'll write some now, since I like you so much Woodduck! There's two kinds of things that one doesn't like. First, just annoying things that will never teach you anything. Second, strange and difficult things that will open up new worlds and perspectives for you when you familiarize yourself with them (even if, in the end, you _still_ don't like them). Of these, I meant the latter case, certainly. You can usually tell the difference with a very short exposure.


Of course I understood you. I suppose it's just that at my age, after so many decades of considering new worlds and perspectives, the time needed for me to tell the difference between the enticingly strange and difficult and the hopelessly repugnant has shortened greatly. One learns the difference between keeping an open mind and maintaining a hole in the head where bats can roost. I find that there are an awful lot of bats - but then, one man's bat is another man's bird of paradise.


----------

